# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  لینک باز شدن فایل در OWA

## BandeKHoda

من میخوام فایلی که با کد در Document library ایجاد کردم بعد از ایجاد در OWA باز بشه

کسی یشنهادی داره؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

اینجا یه توضیحی داده که به نظرج بد نمیاد
راستش من از این راه نرفتم، یکم مشکل داشتم با اسم مستنداتی که میخواستم با OWA باز بشن

با استفاده از این آدرس هم میشهURL/_layouts/15/DocIdRedir.aspx?ID=DRECK6U4FMJ2-51-2
ID سند باید بعد از ID= نوشته بشه
البته اگه با کد ID سند رو بگیرین خودش شامل url هم میشه و کامله
یعنی:

string url = item["Document ID"].ToString();
Response.Redirect(url);

----------

